# 8 wk or 16 wk?



## Cujo (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello, I have a choice between a 8 wk male or 16 wk female.
The 8 wk male I would get 5th pick out of 6 males.
The 16 wk female has all shots including rabies, is crate trained and close to being house trained. The breeder was going to keep her and foster her but they have extreme allergies and could not keep her.
So the difference is 8 wks I lose out on puppyhood, which is also the difficult times. Where the 16 wk is still a puppy but well on the way, also the breeder picked the female so she should have great qualities.
Any advice ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The breeder, who owns the adults, suddenly developed allergies to the puppy?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Can you meet the puppies in person?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site, Cujo

I would look at the lines more than the age. 
The 16 week old breeder/allergies story does sound suspicious though. Where did you find these breeders, have you looked and researched the breed for a length of time? 

The sticky http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
is worth looking into before you decide.


----------



## Cujo (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes I could meet the puppies in person, and no the breeders don't have allergies, a person in the home that was going to foster the pup has allergies.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The only thing I would be nervous about when deciding to go with the older pup is how much socalization this puppy got during the time she was with the foster family or breeder.

BUT..

Temperament, nerve, etc. should be your number 1 priority when choosing between the two and I would also ask the breeder which one suited your life style and situation better.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree you should meet the puppys to decide.
We had our choice between two females from two separate litters that were born a week apart.
Miss Molly sort of chose us with her steady eye contact with both my wife and me. The other pup was not interested in us too much and was more or less distracted.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What is the breeder's input? Which do they think is a better match for you?


----------

